# Cobalt "Handyside's Consumption Cure"



## katfishkuntry (Aug 10, 2014)

I dug this bottle in New Orleans, LA.  I did a little research online about George Handyside but I can't find anything about this specific bottle.  It's about 8in tall, square base, cobalt blue, and is embossed "Handyside's Consumption Cure".  I've found a bit of information about other Handysides Consumption Cure bottles but nothing of this size and color. The bottle is in perfect condition and has been cleaned since the pictures were taken. Anybody know anything about it's value/rarity?


----------



## RIBottleguy (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice bottle!  Whenever you put a cobalt bottle and a cure bottle together, you have a winner.  I'm guessing it is an English bottle based on the name and style.  Cure collectors would know more.


----------



## PASodas (Aug 10, 2014)

Based on the embossing ("E" almost runs off bottle) I would say this is an early bottle just missing the pontil rod.  It is not listed in either of Agee's books.  John Wolf has a 10 3/4" olive amber variant on his want list.  I would consider this a very desirable bottle.


----------



## PASodas (Aug 10, 2014)

After further research, this is an English bottle and came in aqua, lt green, olive amber  in various shapes and sizes and is not uncommon across the pond though I found no references to cobalt.  There is a book in print on George Handyside.  _". . . it was in Newcastle that George’s third and most publicised money-making enterprise began. Having successfully manufactured and marketed a ‘consumption cure’ in 1888, he went on to corner the ‘medicinal cure’ market with cures for rheumatism, digestion, toothache and a nerve restorer. This last product, which boldly claimed to take away the desire for alcoholic drinks, became a nationwide best-seller._
_The tireless George also found time to run a farm at Bellingham and become an omnibus proprietor, and at the turn of the century he embarked on a 90-shop development in Percy Street, Newcastle. He died in 1904 . . ."_


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 10, 2014)

Being on the other side of the pond I guess, I never heard of them. Care to share what you have?It's interesting that so many English makes show up in that port, I mean, I think of it as French first and then American.Oh well, back to the history classroom.[]


----------



## botlguy (Aug 10, 2014)

Well Jaid, WELCOME to the forums, I think you got your questions answered, it's RARE, desirable and therefor worth a bit of change. You have an offer to buy it, now you need to decide if you want IT or what the money it brings can buy you. Nice dilemma!   Congratulations and Good Luck.     Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 10, 2014)

That's a good photo for a phone I guess. It's a bit dark but very clear, not at all like the blurry pics I'm use to.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 13, 2014)

well Admin, did you get the bottle??? if not why not??? it is a good one is it not...........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 13, 2014)

The first pic of the bottle looks like a pretty deep cobalt color to me, I have two of the sauce type bottles 8 " and 7"  in dark olive green, and they are not the most rarest of the sauce bottle colors, I thought the cobalt blue would be considered very rare, am I wrong? Have you tried to contact the original poster? should I ?.......Andy


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 13, 2014)

I figure that words like rare and money have been put out there and that it won't happen but good luck Roger.I hope you get to at least have the chance, you deserve it and I know it's for your collection.


----------



## katfishkuntry (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey y'all, thanks a lot for the information about the bottle, it's been very helpful.  The bottle is indeed for sale though as you all have probably figured I'm new to the bottle collecting community so I want to make sure I find the right buyer as well as the best price.  I've done more research and found that there is an antique bottle society here in New Orleans and they're going to have a show/expo either this October or November, they haven't released the dates yet.  Right now I'm planning to hold on to the bottle until then so I can talk to some people in person and figure a reasonable price, as well as distinguish the specific details of the bottle. Jaid


----------



## katfishkuntry (Aug 13, 2014)

Here are some more reference photos of the bottle


----------



## TROG (Aug 21, 2014)

Very nice bottle and a lovely colour


----------

